# California Redwood Logs For Sale



## iraqvet (Dec 18, 2013)

I have 3 25 foot redwood logs that I reclaimed and they are roughly 3 feet wide. Any interested buyers and what should I ask for them?

Anthony


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't know about price, but the farther from NorCal you are , the more it costs. Price depends a lot on quality- old growth vs 2nd growth. The older stump wood I've seen is straight grained and tight. Good stock is sought after by luthiers. 3 ft wide is small, esp. if the bark is still on it. The bark is thick on Redwood- I've seen it 8 inches + thick. Another question is what kind of Sequoia- are they Coastal or from the Sierras? You may try to find independent luthiers to buy bolts of wood, many prefer to rive their stock for tonewoods. Watch out for splinters….I've never seen a wood that festers up faster than Redwood.


----------

